# AO Smith Vertex 100 Install.



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is a very nice water heater that I'm a true believer in. I replaced a 100 gallon power vent with this and installed a mixing valve to maximize performance. This water heater is a power direct vent and is basically a Cyclone 100 light duty commercial heater. It has a 96% thermal efficiency rating which makes it more efficient than most tankless heaters on the market. 

Before 




























I got to use my hilti.. If the hiltis' turnin I'm earnin':laughing:










Putting the new vent through the wall










The new heater unboxed



















Finished product
I installed a mixing valve with temp gauges. I'm running the heater at 145* and mixing down to 130*













































I'm really happy with how it turned out and I enjoyed doing it I think these are really nice heaters and should be considered when customers inquire about a tankless. This setup will out perform any tankless and it hooks up to your existing gas line. The amazing part.. After I finished and fired it up it heated up to 145* in about 15 minutes.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

you could get a tankless for less and never run outta hot water


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks good. 

You might want to invest in a coring bit :whistling2: I've used a 4" flashing in the past to hide the "hole".


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> you could get a tankless for less and never run outta hot water


:laughing:

I call this the tankless eater

:laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Looks good.
> 
> You might want to invest in a coring bit :whistling2: I've used a 4" flashing in the past to hide the "hole".




I have coring bits... This hole was opened up 9 years ago when the power vent was installed.. It was really soft I probably could've used a hammer and chisel on it.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It is almost impossible to find flare fittings anymore. 3 supply houses were out of 1/2x1/2" od flare fittings and nuts. I ran soft copper for the gas line.. It took my helper half the day to get my flare fittings. I didn't want to muck it up with csst, I avoid using that stuff whenever I can.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I put these in when they still had yellow tops. 

They beat all but condensing tankless in terms of efficiency. 

As far as maintenance, they still have anodes like any other tank, and should be checked every 1 to 2 years depending on water conditions.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It has dual powered anodes for super corrosion resistance:thumbsup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> It has dual powered anodes for super corrosion resistance:thumbsup:


I think the Vertex 75 has standard ones then.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice job. I am waiting to sell one of those. Tankless is bogus technology on the north IMO due to the cold incoming water temp in the winter.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

These are 96% efficient at a 90 degree rise in temperature! Tankless is lowering their data sheets to a 35 degree temp rise to boost their flow numbers.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> It is almost impossible to find flare fittings anymore. 3 supply houses were out of 1/2x1/2" od flare fittings and nuts. I ran soft copper for the gas line.. It took my helper half the day to get my flare fittings. I didn't want to muck it up with csst, I avoid using that stuff whenever I can.


 Ya allowed to use copper for gas line??!!?? Here is a no no.. from I understand, the gas will weakin the alloy of copper, making it brittle and break, another thing, gas react with copper and causes flaking inside, plugging up gas valve... correct me if I'm wrong.. thanks


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Ya allowed to use copper for gas line??!!?? Here is a no no.. from I understand, the gas will weakin the alloy of copper, making it brittle and break, another thing, gas react with copper and causes flaking inside, plugging up gas valve... correct me if I'm wrong.. thanks


I think your wrong, no prof except I've seen 25+ yr old gas lines in copper (not silver soldered) still perfectly intact


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I think your wrong, no prof except I've seen 25+ yr old gas lines in copper (not silver soldered) still perfectly intact


 I'm glad I'm being told this... I remmy way back that copper is not allowed for pilot gas tubing as the pilot light will get plugged up with flakes.. I could even just bend it a little and will breaks.. ..


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Copper is perfectly fine for gas lines.. I use it a lot.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Ya allowed to use copper for gas line??!!?? Here is a no no.. from I understand, the gas will weakin the alloy of copper, making it brittle and break, another thing, gas react with copper and causes flaking inside, plugging up gas valve... correct me if I'm wrong.. thanks


 
see that everytime on soft copper gas connectors :yes:


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

JK949 said:


> These are 96% efficient at a 90 degree rise in temperature! Tankless is lowering their data sheets to a 35 degree temp rise to boost their flow numbers.


96% is efficient but I'd like to know the yearly operating cost. I called ao smith about a year ago and asked them if they knew the yearly operating cosy of the Vertex. They said thay don't apply yearly operating costs to commercial heaters.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> It is almost impossible to find flare fittings anymore. 3 supply houses were out of 1/2x1/2" od flare fittings and nuts. *I ran soft copper for the gas line*.. It took my helper half the day to get my flare fittings. I didn't want to muck it up with csst, I avoid using that stuff whenever I can.


For 5 grand I would have piped it in black.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

JK949 said:


> I put these in when they still had yellow tops.
> 
> They beat all but condensing tankless in terms of efficiency.
> 
> As far as maintenance, they still have anodes like any other tank, and should be checked every 1 to 2 years depending on water conditions.





Titletownplumbr said:


> 96% is efficient but I'd like to know the yearly operating cost. I called ao smith about a year ago and asked them if they knew the yearly operating cosy of the Vertex. They said thay don't apply yearly operating costs to commercial heaters.



I know it will be a huge savings in gas compared to the 100 gallon they had in there.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Titletownplumbr said:


> For 5 grand I would have piped it in black.


Soft copper is used everywhere here for gas lines and I'm a believer in it until I see a reason not to be. 

Yet black is always best.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> It is almost impossible to find flare fittings anymore. 3 supply houses were out of 1/2x1/2" od flare fittings and nuts. I ran soft copper for the gas line.. It took my helper half the day to get my flare fittings. I didn't want to muck it up with csst, I avoid using that stuff whenever I can.





UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I know it will be a huge savings in gas compared to the 100 gallon they had in there.


I know that. I would like to see the yearly cost.....tankless vs vertex.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Law of thermo dynamics 

Latent heat savings and standby savings


----------

